# Japan with anti anxiety pills(xanax) for flying?



## WWRT

Hello, I am traveling to japan soon and have a fear of flying. I want to know if I can bring a small amount (1-2 pills) of xanax, a prescription anxiety medication for which I have all the documentation, into japan without a hassle.

As many people who fly take this drug, I am imagine its a really common situation, so I just want to know peoples experiences who have brought it in a small amount and taken it for a fear of flying.

Thanks!


----------



## jennymom

Should not be a problem, I think this is common what people use on planes.


----------



## Danielsson73

I have travelled to Japan a couple of times from Switzerland and brought 3-4 pills like xanax like pills to help me sleep and get over jet-lag to get quickly into rhythm and I never had any problems.

As I understand, the only limitation is that for prescribed medication, you are not allowed to bring in more than 1 month supply due to customs regulations.

Good luck and have a safe trip with sweet dreams.

Kind regards
Pär


----------



## nickels

Yeah just throw a few in your vitamin container and you'll be fine.


----------



## larabell

nickels said:


> Yeah just throw a few in your vitamin container and you'll be fine.


I definitely wouldn't do that unless the pills themselves are clearly marked. The Xanax is probably OK and having paperwork that shows they've been properly prescribed certainly won't hurt. And there's a good chance they won't check that closely anyway. But... on the off chance the customs officer finds your "vitamin container", the last thing you want them to see is a handful of unidentified pills. Your best bet is to leave them in their original marked packaging.


----------

